
My Interview at Uber - akras14
https://medium.com/@akras14/my-interview-at-uber-226dcd4b17a8
======
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13685343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13685343)

